# Snow deflector: rubber or metal?



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

Last winter there were times when the snow was light enough to come up and over my Curtis plow leaving me pretty much blinded. This year I'd like to add a snow deflector across the top. The choices are metal or rubber. What are the pros and cons of each?

TIA, Pete


----------



## biggins (Dec 29, 2004)

I put a rubber deflector on mine. I bought it from a local company in Syracuse, NY. It is a heavy duty conveyor belt material with lock washers, nuts, bolts, and aluminium strips to hold it down to the top of the plow blade.

The nice thing about the rubber is it is flexable when you hit a hard bank so it bends and does't force the plow to ride up and it maks to plow great. It's also bigger than you could put on with metal. Mine is 8 inches and I don't think you could put that much steel on the top of the plow.

It was about $90. Give them a call. They ship.... http://www.tritank.com/


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

I use a snofoil. Works well with one exception, you can't get in as close to back drag. It sticks out an extra foot or so.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

the metal foils also inhibit you're ability to stack snow. 
Metal seems to be perferred for parking lots where you're only going forward and not stacking, rubber for the rest.


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

To be honest with you, I've never had a problem stacking with it either. Doesn't do as good a job because you can't throw it, but I was one of the only ones in my area that didn't run out of places to put snow last winter. Probably because I had the foresight to push it way back from the begining of the winter. I kept pushing it back so I had a little bit of a ramp in each place I put the snow. Made it easier for the next storm...


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

sgthawkusmc said:


> To be honest with you, I've never had a problem stacking with it either. Doesn't do as good a job because you can't throw it, but I was one of the only ones in my area that didn't run out of places to put snow last winter. Probably because I had the foresight to push it way back from the begining of the winter. I kept pushing it back so I had a little bit of a ramp in each place I put the snow. Made it easier for the next storm...


Sgt Hawk -- Semper fi, brother!

Stacking is an issue for me. I live in very rural Vermont with 200 year old stone walls in the most inconvenient places. In the past I've pushed snow with the truck, then stacked it with the Kubota. But that's slow moving stuff. The problem I have is doing the half mile of dirt road that connects my home to the pavement down the hill. In the cold months the snow is so light and dry it comes right over the blade and the wipers can't keep up with it.

Thanks for the feedback!

Pete
CWO2 (Retired)- United States Marine Corps


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

I made my own out of a conveyor belt and has 8 inchs of over hang
i will get some pics of of it

mine was free


----------

